# Hot Tips on Sun Protection For Dogs



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

The dog days of summer are here and it’s getting hot out there. But did you know that your dog needs protection from the sun just like you do? It’s true – the sun’s exposure can be dangerous and deadly for your pets. If you’re armed with the right information, you can make the summer safe and enjoyable for your pup. Here are some sun protection tips from PetGuide.com.



> Just because a dog has a coat of fur, it doesn’t mean that it is protected from the sun’s rays. Even a thick fur coat isn’t enough protection. Constant sun exposure can result in painful sunburns, skin ulcers, cancer and permanent skin damage. Some breeds are more susceptible to sunburn, like those that are fair skinned, white haired, short haired and have light colored noses.
> 
> Here are a few things you can do when it comes to sun protection for dogs:
> 
> ...


Read the entire Hot Tips on Sun Protection For Dogs article on PetGuide.com.


----------



## johnmaclen21 (Jul 23, 2013)

Generally, as we know that Summertime can be as much fun for your pet as it is for you. But we should need to take care some precautions to keep our pet happy,cool and safe in the days of summer. In summer there are many safety concerns we have for ourselves during the hottest months of the year and that also apply to our pets.
We should make sure that use a sunscreen that is specifically made for dog. Dogs those have short white fur, or are hairless are most at risk of sun damage.And other areas of sensitivity are their noses and tips of their ears. These are so important to keep in mind in the days of summer.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

Choosing the right sunglasses for your pet is an important first step for even the most basic home grooming. The sunglasses that you use will depend on the shape of your dog’s face.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Light weight, sturdy and comfortable allowing your dog to do this task quite easily.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure Baxter would allow me to put sunglasses on him. I feel like he would completely freak out. Haha.


----------

